
Ralph Nader Calls Out Boeing for 737 Max Lack of Airworthiness, Stock Buybacks - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2019/04/ralph-nader-calls-out-boeing-for-737-max-lack-of-airworthiness-stock-buybacks-demands-muilenburg-resign.html
======
nutcracker46
Traders, don't cover your Boeing shorts just yet. Let those shares sink just a
little more for good measure. Boeing, where did your buybacks and Frankenstein
737 upgrade take you? What about the engineering and marketing choice to
lowball the MCAS? FAA, what about that Trump admin policy of minimal oversight
and regulation, with foxes guarding the hen house?

Good luck with those lawsuits.

